# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  اختلاج الروح

## دموع الغصون

اختلاج الروح 

مضت الحياة ..  لتبقى .. 
حكماً في دنيا تتوارى خلف القدر..
 لاعباً يشهد عليه دهر منحدر ..
متزنة متصاعدة خطت ..
بذاكرة الجسد مُلئت ..
 أمام ستائر المجهول وقفت ..
بخزائن الأسرار تلحّفت ..
بنقاب الخيال توشّحت ..
تفجر فينا أحلاماً  .. تمنحنا آمالاً .. 
شعلة متقدة بالأمل مفعمة بالصفاء ..
 تتكئ برأسها .. وضفائرها ..  المكسوّه بشيب يعزز وقار الأيام ..
شيب مهيب  ، ملامح تتغيّر ..
تستند بكفها المترّهل المتعب على عكازة ..
تمسح بكفها الآخر على روحها الصادقة ..
 أناملها ذابلة .. تفوح عطراً كلما لامست الواقع ؛ كزنبقة..
شفتيها ترتجف بابتسامة مزهرة ..
  نظراتها الثاقبة تحط آخر محطاتها على وجه تكسوه تجاعيد الدهر  ..
.

تروي لنا حكاية عشق جغرافية انثى و روحاً تحتويها ..
 كزهرة ندية تتفتح مع كل فجر وعشية ..
تضم روحاً وتحلق بها كنجمة بهية تنحدر بانسيابية ..  
الفجر  تستيقظ بعفوية بقبلة فطرية ملائكية ..

تبتسم لتعلن مولد الحياة في قلوب منفية .. 
تعلن ثورتها .. تمرّدها .. تعاليها .. عن من هم سوية ..
رسخت .. شمخت .. حلّقت .. تمايلت .. تميّزت .. انسابت .. 
فقد غُرست بذورها منذ بزوغ الحرية ..
تنمو  بين أنامل البشرية .. 
تتجذر بأعماقها بجدائلها الأنثوية .. 
تطل كجوهرة بين الذرات الترابية ..
 يافعة .. يانعة .. باستقامة قامتها السحرية .. 
عيونها كشوكة بالقلب توقظه .. تذّكره ..  بسماء صيف صافية نقية .. 
تصافحه بلمسة تستجدي حنان الفطرة الكونية .. 
تحلّق بين النجوم العمّانية حيث لروحه وطن و لكيانه هويّة ..
.
.
في الأفق البعيد العنيد 
حين يولد القمر تجده .. يتمدد .. يتجدد .. مكتمل .. يتوق للقاء 
معتق يزهر بين الأرواح .. يثير الحواس .. 

يا أنت 
أحلام مترفة الجمال تجرد أيامك .. 
لتغفو آمالي وتزورك خفية .. 
آمالي ، تطرّز أهدابك بطيف الرؤى و صفائه .. 
تسترق بخوف يختلج الروح و خجل يداعب الواقع ..
 تتمالك أنفاسها المتقطعة و تقف بشموخ كجبل ..
توثّق العشق بعوالمه الروحية والجسدية ..

يا أنت 
لكَ تشرق الشمس و في كفيك الوجود ..
تتزاحم الأشواق في داخلك .. أسكن أضلعك و ازاحمك بوجودي .. 
 يكبر طيفي في جدارية المنفى .. 
أشعّتك الحانية تنعكس على مرايا قلبي .. 
أتوه في ترصّع عينيك .. ولالئ وجنتيك ..
مثقلة .. مسافرة  .. غيومك..
 تنهمر بينابيع مطر أزرق فوق سمائي لتطارد عيون النجوم ..

يا أنت 
هرولت كطفلة ..
 تلحق أحلام الرؤى ..
 تريد أن تسبح إلى عالمك .. 
متحمسة .. متحسسة دربها عبر عيونك .. 
تندفع كفراشة تحلم بضوء يغسلها .. 
تطوّع نفسها بين ذراعيك .. 

يا أنت 
سأنبت على صوتك و أنسكب في حدائقك ..
و أنثر في فضائك بتلات تورق حتى الصباح وتزيد بريقاً عند المساء ..

يا أنت
قامتك كزيتونة تعاند النسيان و تتأصل كالإنسان ..
و جهك يحيّر فرشاة الرسام .. يتيه في ملامحه .. يطيعه بإذعان
يروّض عطش الصحاري و يسحر الألوان ..
يمضي ليصيغَ مفرداته بإتقان ..

يا أنت
أنت انتفاضة المهد واعلان للثورات الحضارية ..
يا أنت 
أنت  من أثمرتني بكفيك .. وجمعت غلتي براحتيك .. ورويت ظمأي بحنانك ..
أنت  من فتح النور بجفنيه 
أنت من وضعت بين كفي ثمار عقلك .. وغلة ترحالك ..
.
.
.

قلمي لم ينل شهادة ميلاده بعد ..ولا يزال وليداً ..
18/4/2012

----------


## shams spring

*انت مبدعة كالعادة
 ~.~ دموع ~.~
خاطرة جميله واحاسيس مرهفه ..تذوقتها بسعادة وتأمل ..!!
دام قلمك المبدع بين حنايا هذا المنتدى الذي تألق بوجودك وارتقى 

لك ودي الريحانــي ولقلمك ِ ايضا*

----------


## محمد العزام

ربما ياتي اليوم الذي يمنح قلمك تاريخ ولادته ويفجر للدنيا اعظم الكلمات وارق الالحان

----------


## (dodo)

يا أنت 
هرولت كطفلة ..
تلحق أحلام الرؤى ..
تريد أن تسبح إلى عالمك .. 
متحمسة .. متحسسة دربها عبر عيونك .. 
تندفع كفراشة تحلم بضوء يغسلها .. 
تطوّع نفسها بين ذراعيك .. 

ابدعتي دموع

----------


## علاء سماره

شي حلو كثير كثير 
جد اعجبني 
فعلا دام قلمك الوليد
بس بدون زعل ما بحب كلمة ( يا انت )

بجوز كمان الي بالك كمان ما بحبها


 :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## &روان&

يا أنت
قامتك كزيتونة تعاند النسيان و تتأصل كالإنسان .. و جهك يحيّر فرشاة الرسام .. يتيه في ملامحه .. يطيعه بإذعان
يروّض عطش الصحاري و يسحر الألوان ..
يمضي ليصيغَ مفرداته بإتقان ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *انت مبدعة كالعادة
>  ~.~ دموع ~.~
> خاطرة جميله واحاسيس مرهفه ..تذوقتها بسعادة وتأمل ..!!
> دام قلمك المبدع بين حنايا هذا المنتدى الذي تألق بوجودك وارتقى 
> 
> لك ودي الريحانــي ولقلمك ِ ايضا*


*شمس 
لحروفكِ عبق خاص مرتبط بروحكِ 
الشكر لكِ ولروحكِ على التعليق الجميل 
كل الود لكِ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> ربما ياتي اليوم الذي يمنح قلمك تاريخ ولادته ويفجر للدنيا اعظم الكلمات وارق الالحان


*أنتظر ذاك اليوم بكل شوق لكن انا على ثقة بأن الروح تطرب القلب بمداد كلماتها بالرغم من ركاكتها أحيانا و ضعفها أحيانا اخرى لكنها تصل 
أشكرك على التواجد المميز*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> يا أنت 
> هرولت كطفلة ..
> تلحق أحلام الرؤى ..
> تريد أن تسبح إلى عالمك .. 
> متحمسة .. متحسسة دربها عبر عيونك .. 
> تندفع كفراشة تحلم بضوء يغسلها .. 
> تطوّع نفسها بين ذراعيك .. 
> 
> ابدعتي دموع


_الإبداع بحضوركِ 
"دودو " 
أشكركِ_

----------


## دموع الغصون

> شي حلو كثير كثير 
> جد اعجبني 
> فعلا دام قلمك الوليد
> بس بدون زعل ما بحب كلمة ( يا انت )
> 
> بجوز كمان الي بالك كمان ما بحبها


_أشكرك " علاء " على المرور الجميل والتعليق
قد لا تروق لك كلمة يا أنت و يعود ذلك لفكرك و أهوائك 
لكنني على ثقة بأن من أرسل له بكلماتي مهما كانت هذه الروح المستقبلة .. ستكون سعيدة بكل شيء يرتبط بروحي مهما كان سيكون مميزاً في نفسه .

_

----------


## دموع الغصون

> يا أنت
> قامتك كزيتونة تعاند النسيان و تتأصل كالإنسان .. و جهك يحيّر فرشاة الرسام .. يتيه في ملامحه .. يطيعه بإذعان
> يروّض عطش الصحاري و يسحر الألوان ..
> يمضي ليصيغَ مفرداته بإتقان ..


*منورة " روان "

*

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

لكَ تشرق الشمس و في كفيك الوجود ..
تتزاحم الأشواق في داخلك .. أسكن أضلعك و ازاحمك بوجودي .. 
يكبر طيفي في جدارية المنفى .. 
أشعّتك الحانية تنعكس على مرايا قلبي .. 
أتوه في ترصّع عينيك .. ولالئ وجنتيك ..
مثقلة .. مسافرة .. غيومك..
تنهمر بينابيع مطر أزرق فوق سمائي لتطارد عيون النجوم ..


احساس جميل يسلموا كثير

----------


## دموع الغصون

مرور جميل 
كلّ التقدير

----------

